# My red sexlink



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

She looks sick idk alot of snot in eyes n sneezing alot an kinds gurgling sound lil too


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yikes! Sounds like she needs antibiotics. 
I prefer Baytril, but it tends to be harder to get in the US (got my bottle from the vet).
I would suggest some Pen G. You can find it at most feedstores. The dosage is 0.10cc per lb. Use a 20 gauge needle, give in the breast muscle, alternating sides each day. Give once a day for at least 3 days, no more than 5.
Unfortunately respiratory illnesses spread quickly through a flock. It would be best to isolate her, but chances are the other birds have been exposed. Watch for similar signs in the other birds or just anything that doesn't look right.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

doesnt sound good that. i agree that she needs anti biotics. keep us posted on her progress


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Anytime I battle respiratory:

Day one:
Vet Rx applied under wings, on comb, and on beak.
Shot of LA 200 in the right side of the breast, using 1cc per 5#.
Vitamin B Complex in the left leg. 1/2cc for small birds, 3/4cc per large birds. 2x/day preferred but once is fine too. 

Day two:
Vet Rx applied again
Vitamin B injection again, right leg. 

Day three:
Vet Rx 
Vitamin B left leg
LA200 left breast. 

Should see improvement.


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

What is the cause of this? Is it just a cold type thing or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Its going through the whole flock but orginal sick ones are getting better. I visited local feed store looking for antibiotics and they had a powder solution to put in water due to fact the the whole flock would be infected. I hope they all survive this for sure. Don't get me wrong they are sick but still active, sluggish when it first develops but next days seem better. i just have so many wonderful feathered friends and its gonna take a minute


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

You caught it quickly. I'm hoping for the best. In the spring and late fall, this is what you see when your birds don't get adequate ventilation. There are other more extreme diseases that you really don't want to mess with but when I don't have a fan in the coop I get hit with respiratory problems.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> You caught it quickly. I'm hoping for the best. In the spring and late fall, this is what you see when your birds don't get adequate ventilation. There are other more extreme diseases that you really don't want to mess with but when I don't have a fan in the coop I get hit with respiratory problems.


Good to know. It gets so cold here for winter that I hate to have anything cracked open. Their door is open to the run from usually 6 a.m. until bedtime. There are gaps around the main door too. I was fighting with Sophie doing the sneezing, gurgle thing too up until very recently along with Macie from last fall through January.

I do know, I am not real happy with the way the coop was set up and hubby having fought with me on it. Insulation in between the 2x4 stud walls and in the ceiling, plywood on top of that, on the walls paneling on top of the plywood. He nailed up the siding last year. In the open areas around top of big door and back window, there is just that siding on top of the plywood walls. He put up insulation and mold got in there from frost settling in. On the back wall with the window, is also where the heat source for the coop is. I'm figuring this is what got my 2 barred rocks sick. I had wanted a layer of that vapor lock that goes on the walls before the insulation etc. He was in one of his rush moods and that was not done. There is no way to do it now without completely gutting the whole inside of the coop and probably wrecking the paneling which is glued down and nailed down with paneling nails.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I'm so with you on thinking it gets too cold in the winter (Wisconsin). I kick myself in the butt when I turn the fan on, but no respiratory issues since I put a fan in. Another thing that helps is keeping the fan towards the top. And you can even turn the fan outwards so all it does is suck air from the coop and blow it outside.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm just not sure what to do about that frost settling in. I sure don't want to gut the coop. Big job for me to try and do myself and have back together in a day for the girls. From what I can tell, the mold only sets in where it is siding, plywood, then that layer of rolled insulation with the paper backing. He thought putting on the siding would stop this but it didn't. Their heat is hot water run through a copper pipe into the coop at the back wall from our wood boiler that is nearby. I do run a fan in the warm months though. I've been keeping their big window that has a shutter that locks from the inside, open lately so air can get through a bit without exposing them to the chances of a predator getting in. Doesn't help that we have had an unending wet winter, soggy Spring.


----------

